# WSP - Cyber Monday FO sale



## doriettefarm (Nov 27, 2016)

WSP is having a 35% off FO sale + free shipping starting tomorrow at 9am EST and ending Nov 30 at midnight.  Email says it will be their last FO sale before the end of the year.  I didn't see a coupon code so I assume the discount will automatically be applied.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 27, 2016)

Got my wishlist ready for the cart...

I have a feeling some FO's are going to go fast.
Again.


----------



## Susie (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!  I just checked this morning, and saw nothing!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 28, 2016)

You east coasteners!! (not a typo)  You took all of the Frosted Birch and Juniper. Not fair...just because the sun gets to you first....grumble.


----------



## CTAnton (Nov 28, 2016)

actually lenarenee they were restocking that fragrance today as well as the sugared spruce...........................check back later in  the day


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 28, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> actually lenarenee they were restocking that fragrance today as well as the sugared spruce...........................check back later in  the day




Why thank you so much CTAnton! I saw the note 11/28 note, but assumed they'd made a mistake. I will check later on.

UPDATE:  got what I wanted!   Recently received a sample of Frosted birch and juniper and absolutely loved it sout couldn't pass up the sale!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 28, 2016)

Why do I feel compelled to place an order for more frags when I have several I have never soaped, and many I have only soaped once or twice?

My cart sits at just over $41, which places me in the free shipping category. If that $5 handling fee wasn't there, I would have already pushed GO. I probably still will -- unless you guys can talk me out of it??


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 28, 2016)

I am not falling for it this year.  I still have FO's from LAST years big sale I have not used.  

CaraBou, You can do it.  JUST SAY NO!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 28, 2016)

Talk you out of it?  Let me think....

If variety is the spice of life then a larger variety of fo's is always better, right?


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 28, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Why do I feel compelled to place an order for more frags when I have several I have never soaped, and many I have only soaped once or twice?
> 
> My cart sits at just over $41, which places me in the free shipping category. If that $5 handling fee wasn't there, I would have already pushed GO. I probably still will -- unless you guys can talk me out of it??



I stopped myself from ordering from Fragrancebuddy yesterday.  I have a number of FB testers that made it through a year or so that I really wanted for me.  I told myself that I can't buy anymore FOs until I eliminate half of what I have one way or another.  Anyway, FB has incredibly reasonable prices even without the sale.  I can buy anytime.  

The WSP sale doesn't tempt me at all.  I didn't care for the few I bought from them last year.  I think it's the description of the FOs that always gets us, then reality hits after we test them. Bleh!  Then we have 2 oz of a fragrance that we don't like to dispose of.  Let me know if it's helping keep you from buying anymore .


----------



## dibbles (Nov 28, 2016)

I caved. But in my defense I had another coupon that was going to expire on the 30th. So I did 'save' more than I spent. And I absolutely did not need any more FO.


----------



## CTAnton (Nov 28, 2016)

I caved as well...and only purchased what many of you have raved about  over the year...I'm done ..for a very long time!


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 28, 2016)

I got what I know I'll use. Eventually.

I know I didn't really need more but I just had to.

 Fruits and florals just smell so nice curing...

Honest I can quit any time.
No, really I can...


----------



## cgsample (Nov 29, 2016)

A Handling Fee is just wrong.  I'll pass.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 29, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I am not falling for it this year.  I still have FO's from LAST years big sale I have not used.
> 
> CaraBou, You can do it.  JUST SAY NO!





cgsample said:


> A Handling Fee is just wrong.  I'll pass.





Soapmaker145 said:


> I stopped myself from ordering from Fragrancebuddy yesterday.  I have a number of FB testers that made it through a year or so that I really wanted for me.  I told myself that I can't buy anymore FOs until I eliminate half of what I have one way or another.  Anyway, FB has incredibly reasonable prices even without the sale.  I can buy anytime.
> 
> The WSP sale doesn't tempt me at all.  I didn't care for the few I bought from them last year.  I think it's the description of the FOs that always gets us, then reality hits after we test them. Bleh!  Then we have 2 oz of a fragrance that we don't like to dispose of.  Let me know if it's helping keep you from buying anymore .



Woohoo! Thanks guys, I did it! I sure was looking forward to those EO/FO blends, especially the citrus.  This is the second time in just two weeks that I've been unbearably tempted.  But all I really want is a few more key EO's. If only I could find 35% off from a trusted source!


----------



## Susie (Nov 29, 2016)

Since I only order from them during this sale, I mentally add that $5.00 to the cost of the FOs.  I agree, it is wrong, but what few FOs I use all come from them.  I seriously need to restock my EOs, so if anyone knows someone with a real sale, please let us know!  Otherwise, I am going to make a huge order after the holidays.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 29, 2016)

I didn't bite.  Their fragrance oils are so expensive and I have so many already that haven't even been used from their sale last year December.  I'm trying very hard to behave myself.  Plus, I agree, their $5.00 handling fee is really dumb.  I did order some bottles during their packaging sale because I needed them.


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 29, 2016)

I had forgotten about the handling fee but I didn't forget about their free shipping.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 29, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I am not falling for it this year. I still have FO's from LAST years big sale I have not used.


 
Same here! I instead put my money towards buying some things I was really low on from Lotioncrafters and the Herbarie, even though they weren't on sale.


IrishLass


----------



## Desirae (Nov 29, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Why thank you so much CTAnton! I saw the note 11/28 note, but assumed they'd made a mistake. I will check later on.
> 
> UPDATE:  got what I wanted!   Recently received a sample of Frosted birch and juniper and absolutely loved it sout couldn't pass up the sale!



How did you get a sample of an FO? I've made at least 7 purchases from whole sale supplies and I've never once ever received a sample from them.

Do I have to specially ask for a sample or is it only certain ones and you have to pay for them?


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 29, 2016)

The sample came from another soap maker, not from WSP. Sorry,


----------



## Desirae (Nov 30, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> The sample came from another soap maker, not from WSP. Sorry,



Darn


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 1, 2016)

Desirae said:


> How did you get a sample of an FO? I've made at least 7 purchases from whole sale supplies and I've never once ever received a sample from them.
> 
> Do I have to specially ask for a sample or is it only certain ones and you have to pay for them?



Yeah, just received my first orders from WSP in many years, and was a bit perturbed there was no sample.  I bought $20 worth of mica from Nurture, shipped free, and they put a sample FO in there, grrrrr.


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 1, 2016)

Anybody received notification that their sale order has shipped?


----------



## dibbles (Dec 1, 2016)

Not yet. My experience with WSP when they have a big sale, it can take a week or more to get orders out.


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 1, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Not yet. My experience with WSP when they have a big sale, it can take a week or more to get orders out.



Unless you pay for their 'expedited' processing.  You know, in addition to their handling fee, and their 'free shipping' wrapped into the cost of their products.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 2, 2016)

I received notification that my order has been shipped this morning...considering the volume that I'm sure they experienced I consider that not bad...say what you want about their hidden charges, etc. but I didn't see any of our other major suppliers offering 35% off...they do offer freebies in the form of coupons that YOU get to choose...I guess we all have our opinions but I see a major player in this industry coming up shy on the discounts ...pushing gift certificates is not my idea of a sale....


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 2, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> I received notification that my order has been shipped this morning...considering the volume that I'm sure they experienced I consider that not bad...say what you want about their hidden charges, etc. but I didn't see any of our other major suppliers offering 35% off...they do offer freebies in the form of coupons that YOU get to choose...I guess we all have our opinions but I see a major player in this industry coming up shy on the discounts ...pushing gift certificates is not my idea of a sale....



What day did you order?  

I figure prices with shipping, so I calculate WSP's $5 in with their prices.  I don't have a problem with a published handling fee...everyone is charging handling, whether you see a charge for it or not.  It's in with the postage or the product pricing.  It has to be for any place with multiple employees.  I am disappointed in the lack of samples, and I admit that will play into who I purchase from in the future, BUT...despite no samples, WSP and a couple of others get my orders to me a lot quicker than others, and that plays into whether I'll buy from them again or not.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 2, 2016)

I ordered Monday at 8:42 a.m.....


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 3, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> I ordered Monday at 8:42 a.m.....



Thanks!  Guessing it will be a couple more days until they get to me, but that's fine, because I need my order from BB before I can use the stuff from WSP lol.


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 7, 2016)

Anyone else receive shipping notices from WSP?  (If so, when did you order?)

I wish they'd put a note on their site what dates they're shipping from like BB does roblem:


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 7, 2016)

I got my shipping notice Monday and I ordered on Cyber Monday between 9 and 10 PST.
My experience has been that once I had an active account they shipped fairly quickly after these sales.


----------



## Susie (Dec 7, 2016)

I got my shipping notice Tuesday 12-6-16.  I ordered @ 8:28 am.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 7, 2016)

I received the bulk of my order this Monday with an additional box the next day....so thats a week and eight days .....I'm pleased...working with their vetiver fragrance as we speak....


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks!  I ordered on the 30th, so maybe I'll get a ship notice today :::fingers crossed:::  My BB order is due to arrive Saturday, hoping WSP ships soon so I can make some soap!  (I ordered embed paper from WSP, base from BB lol, I want to make some special soaps for Christmas and I need a little time to play with it first, just in case!)


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 7, 2016)

I placed my order 3 hours into the first day of the sale and got my shipping notice yesterday. 

I wonder if they do the big or business orders first?


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 7, 2016)

My shipping notice came about an hour ago.  I ordered at 3pm on the 30th.  (In case anyone else is looking to see how close their order is to being shipped!)


----------



## dibbles (Dec 7, 2016)

I placed my order on the 28th, and received it tonight. I expected a slower than normal turn around to get the order shipped since it was a big sale. 

But, this is what has me really annoyed. This is the second time I have received an order from them with a note that says 'sorry xxx was out of stock and a credit has been issued'. This time it was an FO that I am getting low on, but not a big deal. Last time it was something I really needed, waited 2 weeks for the order to ship and then had to turn around and order from another vendor. Would it be so hard to send a notice when the order is processed, so that a person could have a heads up and order elsewhere? Last time I was so annoyed it was about a year before I even looked at their website. I'll still order the few things I get from them I can't get elsewhere, but not often. And I was so happy they got rid of the packing peanuts too...


----------

